# James Squire Sundowner Lager



## doon (21/11/08)

Anyone tried this? bought a slab today just having one now and it is a pretty good drop


----------



## samhighley (21/11/08)

Already being discussed here.


----------



## doon (21/11/08)

shit should have looked sorry!!


----------

